# Are the videos Down?



## ArtDecade (Aug 11, 2016)

Or, is it just on my end? It seems like every page that I check has a black space where a Youtube video would normally be. This also includes videos that I posted in the last 24 hours so I know they are still up on Youtube. Thanks.


----------



## Randy (Aug 11, 2016)

Same here. Most likely has something to do with the fragmented updates going on behind the scenes.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 11, 2016)

Good to know its not just me! Thanks, Randy.


----------



## chopeth (Aug 12, 2016)

Same thing here


----------



## Xaios (Aug 12, 2016)

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 16, 2016)

Ha... Its certainly making some of the threads a bit less useful. 

THIS COULD CHANGE YOUR LIFE!1!!! 
WATCH IT !!!1!!



See?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2016)

It's a browser issue, working fine on my Mac on Firefox but not on Safari


----------



## dh848 (Aug 16, 2016)

thought my stuff was jacked too, thanks for posting. Please post if you find a solution!


----------



## kamello (Aug 17, 2016)

no dice with Chrome or Firefox on Win7


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 17, 2016)

Must be a Chrome issue... that sucks. I hate Explorer!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 17, 2016)

Also reporting issues with Chrome and Windows here.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 17, 2016)

And, its not working for me in Explorer either.


----------



## TheKindred (Aug 17, 2016)

works fine with chrome on mobile, but is hit or miss with Chrome on PC.

for me anyways.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 18, 2016)

Not working on Chrome or Edge in Windows 10, but working fine with Opera.


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2016)

Working fine with Chrome on Windows 10 here


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2016)

Randy said:


> Working fine with Chrome on Windows 10 here



Mine just started working again today on 10 with Chrome, but until now they've been blacked out like others, so maybe consider yourself lucky?


----------



## StevenC (Aug 23, 2016)

Started working on Chrome the past couple of days, now. I guess it's nearly fixed?


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 26, 2016)

Everything is good on my end at the moment.


----------

